# your worst videogaming moment



## SammyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

this is the opposite of my last thread. you tell your worst videogaming moments in here.

I was about to finish the first silent hill. I had my game saved but the next time I played SH, my savegame was gone. D:

turns out the memory card was full and some idiot (I was living in a social service place back then) felt he was entitled to delete MY savegame, for what? syphon filter... D|

I started a game again, this time with a walkthrough, and right when I was about to finish the game...

some prick saved "tony hawk's pro skater 2" over my savegame.

I got angry and I deleted all the save games on the memory card. ha!


----------



## SkieFire (Jul 5, 2008)

First time I played TF2. I realised it was a soulless version of TFC. Half the games features removed, balance ruined (ignoring TFC's clan medic crazyness) and gameplay wrecked 

And crits. wtf?


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

Playing Lineage 2 for almost three months and never making it past level 13, because there's always some high level player killer pinhead running around the towns, killing everyone in sight who isn't dressed up in the game's strongest gear.

Needless to say, I gave up the game.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 5, 2008)

i was playing Super Mario 3 all the way through. (no flutes)

i got to the last world and it froze.

I got so mad i almost punched threw the wall O.O


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Playing Eternal Darkness and got to the Notre Dame level then realized I had forgotten to get a scroll from the Temple level and had to restart the game.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 5, 2008)

Beating my douchebag half-brother cause he turned off the playstation while I was looking for a save point in FF8...


----------



## Version4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Realising that I cannot beat God of War "Normal" mode and having great difficulties  (barely making it) Metal Gear Solid 2 "Hard" mode.
In GoW with luck I can make it to the part Ares takes off my swords but then....
In MGS2 I cannot hold my breath when Solidus is choking me....

These honestly makes me very, very sad person. I feel like a failure.


----------



## Lucid (Jul 5, 2008)

I was playing that conker game for xbox and I let my friend play and somehow he managed to get into a tiny little black room with bars blocking the way out, and the game autosaved, so I was stuck in the room with no possible way to continue.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 5, 2008)

Had almost all skill points, armors, lots a blots, RYNO, everything upgraded in Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters. Boom! PSP froze, had to turn it off, came back to load game, damn PSP deleted the entire save file.


----------



## Tigneon (Jul 5, 2008)

Realizing that I wasted money on a stupid game
AND...
Any game where you get spawnkilled countless times


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

Baldur's Gate: I reach the point in the story where my entire party gets poisoned with a substance that will kill us in 7 days unless we go through a long scripted sequence... only to realize at the end that I already killed the NPC supposed to give me the antidote several days before the poisoning.

We all die from explosive poisoning, with nothing that can bring back the characters from the dead and no earlier save point available to backtrack and leave the NPC alive.

_D'OH._


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone that's played Centauri Alliance (Apple IIe)? I did, and several times I got stuck after saving with just 1 member still alive, but very low on health, and kept dying so had to restart the game.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 5, 2008)

When my 20 inch tv died in the middle of a Civ: Revolution game (earlier this week)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

lafeel said:


> When my 20 inch tv died in the middle of a Civ: Revolution game (earlier this week)



Dude, that sucks


----------



## lafeel (Jul 5, 2008)

Indeed. But hey, at least I've gotten myself a new one. *was actually thinking about doing just that, but there was no real reason, as the older one was working just fine..until it broke, that is*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

I've never had a TV break (though almost did, when lightning hit outside the apartment I was living in at the time, though the stereo's internal computer got fried somehow).


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 5, 2008)

One of my firs times playing halo multiplayer, beaten 50-1.


----------



## Version4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lucid said:


> I was playing that conker game for xbox and I let my friend play and somehow he managed to get into a tiny little black room with bars blocking the way out, and the game autosaved, so I was stuck in the room with no possible way to continue.





Drakkenmensch said:


> Baldur's Gate: I reach the point in the story where my entire party gets poisoned with a substance that will kill us in 7 days unless we go through a long scripted sequence... only to realize at the end that I already killed the NPC supposed to give me the antidote several days before the poisoning.
> 
> We all die from explosive poisoning, with nothing that can bring back the characters from the dead and no earlier save point available to backtrack and leave the NPC alive.
> 
> _D'OH._



Those things sound so terrible (although funny) I can only feel sorry for you. How on earth did you manage to continue? Or were you forced to restart? D:


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

Version4 said:


> Those things sound so terrible (although funny) I can only feel sorry for you. How on earth did you manage to continue? Or were you forced to restart? D:



Forced to restart, essentially, though I was too furious to do so. I simply skipped off to Baldur's Gate 2 and played through to the end of it! By the time I completed BG2 and its expansion, I found the story ending so satisfying that my RPG hunger was totally sated. I was unable to play more RPGs for over a year.


----------



## NuclearNinja (Jul 5, 2008)

Ratchet: Deadlocked - Lost the 2 starting weapons that I had at level 99... cause an enemy killed me with the 'morph shot' cheat active (where all your shots can morph the enemies). It morphed _me_. Only way to get them back was to start over, and level 1 weapons in challenge mode.... yeah...

Halo -  Dying 5 times in 15 seconds... (I don't play Halo much... if at all. It's horrible).

NFS Underground - Flying off of a hill, and hitting the roof of a taxi in mid air, causing my car to do a 9x cartwheel into a wall, landing on the roof.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 5, 2008)

Final Fantasy VIII. I could easily say the ENTIRE game... but one thing stands out.

Going into the 'forgotten' lab on the far side of the planet, where you get Bahamut and fight Ultima Weapon and get Eden. Specifically, the Q&A you have to do to actually FIGHT Bahamut, the result of your answers always resulting in a battle with a Red Dragon.

Now, when I first played this game, I didn't know 'LEVELLING IS BAD', and so by that point in the game I was good into the 60s at least. Now, at that point, given FFVIII's propensity for for a 1:30 levelling ratio, when I'm at level 10, any given monster is about level 300. (damn unfair really). At level 60, their levels don't even show up on the scanner at all. XP

So here I am. Answering questions. I saved outside, so I could reload if something went wrong. Answer the first question. Get attacked by Red Dragon. It does 'BLAST' or whatever its breath attack is, and inflicts max damage on EVERYONE. No survivors.

So, I look at the attack, and think 'okay, it's fire based. I'll just load up on fire-resistant and fire-absorbant stuff so I can absorb all that energy.' So I do so, junctioning all that stuff in.

Then I go back, answer the same question again. Face the Dragon. Dragon immediately does 'BLAST' again, sending a wave of fire over everyone. Only my bloody characters don't ABSORB the attack, like they should (as it's SUPPOSED to be fire). Instead, it kills them. So basically, no matter how many times I went back, no matter how I junctioned, this dragon would appear, and instantly do BLAST as its initial attack, killing everyone. How fair is that, that they made an elemental attack suddenly not elemental? And there's no way to block it?

At that point, like many points before and after in the game, I threw my controller at the screen.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 5, 2008)

Playing Homeworld Cataclysm on the last level...had all my fleet converted to the Beast and turned against me...on accident.


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 5, 2008)

Playing Final Fantasy VII...I'm a Final Fantasy Fanatic, right? Well my worst gaming moment ever...

Is falling asleep playing that horrid game. I didn't even get out of the city before snoozing over the game. At noon. Having been well rested. FFVII...is horrid! It's like a rock in the middle of a bunch of jewels!

But if that doesn't count, my worst moment is using level 100 pokemon against an NPC...and loosing because every single time, the guy used Fissure. Every single time, it worked. Lv100s.

Hate...so much...


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Worst moment. My brain snapped when Dr. Odine revealed the machine in which Ultimecia was taking over the minds of innocent Sorceresses, he had the prototype, and then the "get the universe destroyed and assassinate Ulti plan." Yup I could hear my own sanity unravel from a plan that was worse than Rinoa's train plan which I didn't think was possible.



TranzAndri and Co. said:


> Playing Final Fantasy VII...I'm a Final Fantasy Fanatic, right? Well my worst gaming moment ever...
> 
> Is falling asleep playing that horrid game. I didn't even get out of the city before snoozing over the game. At noon. Having been well rested. FFVII...is horrid! It's like a rock in the middle of a bunch of jewels!
> 
> ...


What's better is when the guys in the battle tower cheat and use double team and never get a shot after that and your pokemon faint from something as stupid as low damage pursuit.


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 6, 2008)

Battle Tower wasn't a problem with me. Just used good IVs and raised my Pokemon exactly right. If they use double team, lower their evasion. Or just use a move like shockwave or aerial ace.


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Playing "Disgaea: hour of Darkness", 150+ hours in, and just about to beat the second version of the hardest boss. Then accidentally saving over the file. Yay. Never playing that again.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 6, 2008)

GameCube Memory Card was internally corrupted and needed formating.

Lost my save data for every game on the card.

Need I say more? <(o-o)^


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 6, 2008)

Was doing Arena on WoW last night, and I lost to a rogue who was at 1%

If only I had my Mana Emerald :[


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 6, 2008)

About 20 hours into Twilight Princess...

Then deleting the file by accident.

I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THE HELL I DID THAT


----------



## Mastermaul (Jul 6, 2008)

STALKER, on the part where you have to rescue the duty guy from the bandit camp in the dark valley. I spent almost 2 hours trying to reach the dude, dieing about 15 times. I finally reach his cell when I find the bastard lying dead in the corner. I just ran like hell out of the place after that.


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 6, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> GameCube Memory Card was internally corrupted and needed formating.
> 
> Lost my save data for every game on the card.
> 
> Need I say more? <(o-o)^



asfjkalaljfjflfjasfklaklsfjkla

it can happen on the gamecube too?! D:

it happened like, all the time with my memory cards on my n64 D: to the point where I had to save my game on each and every memory cards I owned to be sure at least one worked when I'd want to load a game D:


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 6, 2008)

SammyFox said:


> asfjkalaljfjflfjasfklaklsfjkla
> 
> it can happen on the gamecube too?! D:
> 
> it happened like, all the time with my memory cards on my n64 D: to the point where I had to save my game on each and every memory cards I owned to be sure at least one worked when I'd want to load a game D:


Never happened with my N64 saves... Guess I was lucky in that sense. <(._.)^


Another thing, I nearly finished Rayman on the Playstation, I'd saved before the last level, when my aunt thought it to be a good idea to save Discworld data over it...
I wasn't going to start all over again, so I only ever played Rayman again when it came out on the Game Boy. X/


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 6, 2008)

-Giving my old game cartridges a blow job 5 times to play a game.  
-The game freezes up on me.
-Accidentally turns off the game without saving and thought I saved.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 6, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> GameCube Memory Card was internally corrupted and needed formating.
> 
> Lost my save data for every game on the card.
> 
> Need I say more? <(o-o)^



I hated when that happened on my 256K memory card for the GC every time I played All-Star Baseball 2001. The game would glitch, by having the next batter, instead of stopping at home plate to bat, would literally keep walking into right field and beyond, and it would corrupt the saved stats of the season (batting, homeruns, etc) that I had been piling up.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2008)

My Pokemon Gold's internal battery died. It was my favorite game as a little kid, and I had over 400 hours worth of play time on it. =(


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 6, 2008)

i was playing legend of zelda Ocarina of time on the N64 and fighting gannondorf for the first time...

the kittens we had at the tome were being crazy and running rampid in the room but i was not paying attention to them as i was more focused on bouncing the balls of zaptastic engery back at gannondorf....and i was all hyped up and into the moment and well just getting wayyyyy too into it

next thing i know link is not responding and getting his ass kicked, and i am all freked out trying to figure out what happened and thinking something paralized link....

then i look down and the kittens ran by and disconnected the controlers! i was all panicy and freaken out and fumbled so damn much link died before i got them back in XD


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 7, 2008)

*loads up Super Mario Bros.*
*World 1-1: runs forward, jumps to hit the first "? Block", bounces off and hits the first goomba of the entire game*
http://kevinchiu.org/emote/facepalm.jpg


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

I threw my nintendo at the wall.  Fucking Battletoads, anyone my age knows what I'm talking about.  I have lots of pent up rage, and a general distaste for toads, but that shit sent me over the edge.  And to Sears, to buy a new nintendo.

Also, any given moment in the final mission in X-COM Apocalypse.  If you've ever played to the end of that shit, you know what I'm talking about.  Thank god for the androids.  That game turned me into a gibbering man ape, complete with chest beating, unintelligible hoots and screams, and an eventual howl of victory.  That shit came from waaaaay deep down, very cathartic and primal.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I threw my nintendo at the wall.  Fucking Battletoads, anyone my age knows what I'm talking about.  I have lots of pent up rage, and a general distaste for toads, but that shit sent me over the edge.  And to Sears, to buy a new nintendo.
> 
> Also, any given moment in the final mission in X-COM Apocalypse.  If you've ever played to the end of that shit, you know what I'm talking about.  Thank god for the androids.  That game turned me into a gibbering man ape, complete with chest beating, unintelligible hoots and screams, and an eventual howl of victory.  That shit came from waaaaay deep down, very cathartic and primal.


Battletoads- Sorta makes you want to kill everything around you.


----------



## tokka (Jul 7, 2008)

*STRONGTH*

*-->> ..dunno if it was the worst, but one of the weirdest.. playing thru' the OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD school "Ghosts n' Goblins" .. the ending was just .. oi .. 

@ http://flickr.com/photos/terrible2z/2645456288/



>v<*


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: STRONGTH*



tokka said:


> *-->> ..dunno if it was the worst, but one of the weirdest.. playing thru' the OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD school "Ghosts n' Goblins" .. the ending was just .. oi ..
> 
> @ http://flickr.com/photos/terrible2z/2645456288/
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sZG7Y7CdTc

hurr...? This seems a little more strange, but I lol'd


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I threw my nintendo at the wall. Fucking Battletoads, anyone my age knows what I'm talking about. I have lots of pent up rage, and a general distaste for toads, but that shit sent me over the edge. And to Sears, to buy a new nintendo.


 
Ba...Battletoads... I never sell any games and still got my SNES and stuff, but THAT game I wanted to get rid of.

Was one of the only games my mom bought for me by her own decision... I guess she hated me D: Or loved toads.


----------



## Hectic-Heathen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have ONE Pokemon game to my name: Pokemon Yellow.  Since Pokemon only allows one game save, I would often have my progress lost due to my little sister starting up a game and forgetting it later.  Didn't really bother me until the ONE TIME I finally managed to get to the Elite Four, only to start up my Gameboy one day and find out that Ash is all the way back to the beginning with a handful of low level Pokemon.  

Adding insult to injury was the fact that my sis always named her trainer after whichever boy she was chasing at the time, and Pikachu was always named Coco, after our midget Pomeranian.


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 7, 2008)

Getting a character to max in everquest and being so drunk you deleted it by accident, then sobering up only to find your character that you had braved all those hell levels was missing. (This was way back when the game was hardcore) You petition only to find they can't restore your character...

It was a sad sad day. For those of you who might of played back then on Everquest you know what I'm talkin about.


Another bad moment as a gamer for me was when I was racing a endurance race in gran turismo 4. It was one of those 24 hour deals I forget the name of the track but anyways I had left the PS2 running when I slept ect and had been working at it for days, I was in the final stretches of the race, give or take 15 laps. Anyways cat boots tore across the house and right through the controller wire, ripping the wire right from the connector to the PS2 and the controller from my hand. It was the only controller I had so I had no way to pause the game or anything. I had to accept defeat.  I never raced that event again....


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 7, 2008)

While playing Dirge of Cerberus(and talking on the phone), in the game I walk into a room filled with coffings and as I went in a monster pops out of a coffing. I screamed and threw the controler at the tv breaking both the controler and the tv. The person I was talking to freaks out and I was dumbfolded.
Later the guy on the phone laughs and my sister kicks butt for breaking her tv.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 7, 2008)

SkieFire said:


> First time I played TF2. I realised it was a soulless version of TFC. Half the games features removed, balance ruined (ignoring TFC's clan medic crazyness) and gameplay wrecked
> 
> And crits. wtf?



The only thing wrong with TF2 is a spy. And you're honestly missing the grenade spam that if 3 people worked together, they could keep a hallway completely occupied by in-turn throwing grenades down it whilst one other waits for the tosser (literally) to run out, and the third goes to get some more? Balance, it's prefectly balanced, the medic was made less of a fighter, yes, but the medigun gives him a nice spot behind the heavy, instead of not even fulfilling the role of a medic like in TF where he is just a conc-jumping slower scout.


My worst moment in videogaming was playing Gran Turismo 4 and finding it was just the same like all the others.


----------



## Azusis (Jul 8, 2008)

Tezztor said:


> Getting a character to max in everquest and being so drunk you deleted it by accident, then sobering up only to find your character that you had braved all those hell levels was missing. (This was way back when the game was hardcore) You petition only to find they can't restore your character...
> 
> It was a sad sad day. For those of you who might of played back then on Everquest you know what I'm talkin about.



Oh man, that bites. 

Had some very scary moments in that game. Was on a raid in NToV and I died, was on dial up, couldnt get back on, no one could drag my corpse.. was scared to death I'd lose my stuff, heh.


----------



## fr0stscale (Jul 8, 2008)

i lost a Soul Calibur 2 match to somebody on a dance pad form DDR.........god help me


----------



## zevvy (Jul 8, 2008)

i was playing brawl, 15 minute brawl and using the fan method. 30 seconds left on the time, i have 200% and a smart bomb falls out of the sky and kills me.  ><


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 9, 2008)

Lukealyke said:


> *loads up Super Mario Bros.*
> *World 1-1: runs forward, jumps to hit the first "? Block", bounces off and hits the first goomba of the entire game*
> http://kevinchiu.org/emote/facepalm.jpg


hahahaha



SirRob said:


> My Pokemon Gold's internal battery died. It was my favorite game as a little kid, and I had over 400 hours worth of play time on it. =(


shucks


----------



## Range (Jul 10, 2008)

I was playing Runescape...

but it was funny, because I got called a noob by someone that was lvl 60 and had all the fancy looking armor. I lol'd because I'm lvl 41 even though I haven't played in a couple years. Oh, when he called me a noob, I was mining ores and complaining about how my connection was being crappy and wouldn't let me play Mabinogi properly.

Oh, and if you want to know why I was playing it, read the last sentence, if that's not good enough, let's just say I was REALLY REALLY REALLY bored -_-''


----------



## DrakeSparrowTree (Feb 7, 2013)

Two times:
1.Everytime I fight a A ranked Human Astaroth on SCV or SCIV
2.When I just beat Darth Sion in KOTOR and about to fight the next boss my Xbox original fries itself


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2013)

_"save game corrupted"_ - PokÃ©mon Leafgreen with the full lists of Kanto, Johto, and Hoenn pokÃ©mon in storage.

Also shit, I didn't realise this was a necro. DrakeSparrowTree u suk


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 7, 2013)

Very worst would probably be Dark Souls when I fought the Stray Demon for the first time. I had a ton of souls and humanity on me because I didn't know there would be a boss there. Fell through the floor, got raped, and lost aallllllallalallalll of those souls. 

Idiot.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 7, 2013)

4 year necro? Let's do it. 

Worst moment? Virtually every time I accidentally quit pokemon without saving. Or round 15 or so into zombies, when I die and lose everything.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2013)

When I didn't empty my pokemon storage before attempting to catch Lugia in Silver. All the rage.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 7, 2013)

My entire experience with Halo 4.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 7, 2013)

When the family computer fucked up and we lost everything on it, along with possibly the best Minecraft world I'll ever create.


----------



## Percy (Feb 7, 2013)

Old thread is old, yet still relevant.

I suppose I could just say whenever I forget to save a game after spending hours on it, since I don't really have any specific examples.


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

I beat up a headset over planetside 2 recently... so, yeah.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2013)

905 said:


> I beat up a headset over planetside 2 recently... so, yeah.



y u mad tho


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> y u mad tho



Its a bad habit I've been trying to ...break, pun aside, for a while. And sadly my headphones were the least expensive thing that I've gotten into a fight with. >_> erf. Oh well, slowly I'm learning. 

I don't really remember why I was mad at this point, it was one of those heated battle going on kinda things, ya know, wrong place wrong time, oh well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2013)

Ewwwwwwwww

Ty Vulpine


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2013)

Getting ganged up on by three three tanks, no medkits, no adrenaline, 1 health, last man standing.  I barely made it to the safehouse.  The tanks were right behind me too.  The entire time I was going, "Oh shit! Oh shit! Oh shit!"


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 7, 2013)

That time I played Modern Gayfuckstupid 2.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a tough question to answer. I think both Final Fantasy X and XIII. They are both equally as terrible and the thought that I wanted to buy a PS2 just so that I can play X when it came out still makes me feel like a moron.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 7, 2013)

Super Mario 64. I was playing it at a friend's house because she couldn't finish the penguin sliding race in one of the earlier levels.

For the better part of an hour, neither could I. Either I'd fall off, get run into, or the one time I did finish I had used the shortcut and got called out on it by the penguin.

Finally, I win the race. I try to talk to the penguin but it's not working for some reason. So I think, "Maybe I get the star when I go outside?" and leave the shack, only to find the see-through star for finishing the slide the first time. I had to go race him again.

I did.. a couple months later.

Worst part was this was one of her party get-togethers, so a room full of 8 of our friends plus her saw this fail.


----------



## Golden (Feb 7, 2013)

Beat Skate 2 on PS3; get corrupted data. Also, when I lost one of my PS2 memory cards with saves for San Andreas, Vice City, Jak 3, Rachet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal, God of War, and Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## Riho (Feb 8, 2013)

It was probably the time I had to sit in a bright room for thirty minutes because of Doom 3.
Say what you will, that game knew how to scare the shit out of you.
Damn cherubs.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Any time in Pokemon when you're fighting against a Gym Leader and you leave just a sliver of health behind and the Gym Leader uses Full Restore! It's not about strategy, it's about carrying a bunch of Max Revives to replace all the fallen Pokemon with good ones, it's an arms race.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 8, 2013)

I think one of the worst experiences I've ever had playing a game was in Metal Gear (Not Solid, just Metal Gear). I was near the end of the game, I think, but I had only a _tiny_ bit of life left, and no rations. To proceed forward, it was pretty much certain that I had to take some damage... Which I could not take without dying because of my low health. So I had to backtrack past guards, a desert full of scorpions, then some more guards, and another desert full of land mines, ALL the way back to where I had last seen some rations. It was horribly aggravating, but it was funny to tell my cousin the whole long story afterwards. This is one of those stories that actually gets shorter each time I tell it, because I can't remember it all so well anymore...

 I also can't remember why I had to backtrack instead of just dying and starting with a full life bar... I think it was because whenever I died, the last checkpoint/save only gave me the same tiny bit of health.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate to continue the pokemon train but killing Sudowoodo way back in the orginal Gold still haunts me to this day. You can never get another one unless you trade and in those days you had to have a cable and a friend. 

I caught the little bastard in Heartgold but it just wasn't the same. He still mocks me.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Inverse moment:

Playing Ogre Battle and leaving the main character exposed. I should have lost but the bad guys left 1 HP so I could go back and heal him completely before killing the bad guys who should have taken care of business the first time. That is lucky!

I guess any time you can actually see the end credits of a game, especially when it's a 50-hour game and you're a graduate student who has a thousand different hands on his time. I do fear that I may literally die before I can see what happens to N in Pokemon White.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 8, 2013)

I would say my first (or maybe second) time playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and I got to the Wing Fortress Zone Boss, with at least 10 extra lives and several continues.

Over a long and painful time, I lost every single life I had, almost throwing the controller at the wall in rage...

I don't have a clue why I wasn't able to beat it.

It's a tie with Dark Souls on NG+, trying to beat Ornstein and Smough as well as the Four Kings.
Those guys messed me up pretty good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I hate to continue the pokemon train but killing Sudowoodo way back in the orginal Gold still haunts me to this day. You can never get another one unless you trade and in those days you had to have a cable and a friend.
> 
> I caught the little bastard in Heartgold but it just wasn't the same. He still mocks me.



Hey, I accidentally killed mewtwo once.

I tried to weaken him but I onehitted his ass instead.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 8, 2013)

I was farming The Warrior in BLands 2. I killed him and I see him drop the Conference Call. That beautiful black sexy shotgun of the Hyperion gods. That lovely beacon of orange saying "Yeah, I'm fucking rare. You want me? Take me." 

FALLS UNDER THE WARRIOR'S CORPSE. 
And this was before I knew you could leave, go back through Hero's Pass, come back to the vault, and have his corpse be gone with the drops still on the ground. 
Dem feels for days.

Speaking of which, EVERYONE hates this.

Killed all visible enemies. You see a red dot quietly coming towards you on the map. You turn around...EXP Loader already letting out that blue ring. Goodbye.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 8, 2013)

- When my Pokemon Blue cartridge decided to be a little shit and delete my save file, complete with a legitimately obtained Mew and a team of level 70-somethings and an 80 Charizard by the time I got to Blaine.

- Completely missing an entire chunk of Legend of Dragoon, and being stuck at the last boss with level 30s. So far, I've gotten him to his last form, but fuck is it a test in patience that I don't have.

- I couldn't find the Gravity Suit in Super Metroid for goddamn forever. I even explored a bunch of the back of Maridia (without the suit, mind you) thinking it might be in there somewhere. Then it turned out to be in the most obvious kind of location that I just overlooked. It took months for me to beat that game for the first time.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 8, 2013)

I was about to beat the Joker in Archam Asylum and my x-box decided it would be a perfect time to die.



XoPachi said:


> And this was before I knew you could leave, go back through Hero's Pass, come back to the vault, and have his corpse be gone with the drops still on the ground.



Damn it, I wish I would have known that before, I've lost allot of epic loot to that fat bastard's corpse.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 9, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I was about to beat the Joker in Archam Asylum and my x-box decided it would be a perfect time to die.


Oh oh I got one.  Can't believe I forgot all about it.

Dead Rising 1.  Going for the "7 Day Survivor" achievement where you have to survive 7 days without ever saving or dying once while your health is constantly draining.  Each day takes about 1 to 2 hours to pass in real time.  Played it for about... 10 hours in a row without saving or taking a break.   I don't know if it was 10 hours but it sure as hell felt like a long ass time.
7th day nearly done.  Still have lots of health and food supplies.  Got it in the bag.   Xbox freezes.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 9, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Oh oh I got one.  Can't believe I forgot all about it.
> 
> Dead Rising 1.  Going for the "7 Day Survivor" achievement where you have to survive 7 days without ever saving or dying once while your health is constantly draining.  Each day takes about 1 to 2 hours to pass in real time.  Played it for about... 10 hours in a row without saving or taking a break.   I don't know if it was 10 hours but it sure as hell felt like a long ass time.
> 7th day nearly done.  Still have lots of health and food supplies.  Got it in the bag.   Xbox freezes.



Sometimes x-boxes are just downright cruel.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2013)

Getting Other M as a gift.


----------



## Percy (Feb 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Speaking of which, EVERYONE hates this.
> 
> Killed all visible enemies. You see a red dot quietly coming towards you on the map. You turn around...EXP Loader already letting out that blue ring. Goodbye.


All of my rage at this. Happened at least 3 times while fighting the BNK3R.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 9, 2013)

Awsome avatar RedFox  ... only wish 
I could find one for me lol.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 9, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Oh oh I got one.  Can't believe I forgot all about it.
> 
> Dead Rising 1.  Going for the "7 Day Survivor" achievement where you have to survive 7 days without ever saving or dying once while your health is constantly draining.  Each day takes about 1 to 2 hours to pass in real time.  Played it for about... 10 hours in a row without saving or taking a break.   I don't know if it was 10 hours but it sure as hell felt like a long ass time.
> 7th day nearly done.  Still have lots of health and food supplies.  Got it in the bag.   Xbox freezes.



I-I-I'm so sorry.

I tried that mode and I don't think I even lasted a day.


----------



## veeno (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Getting Other M as a gift.


NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 10, 2013)

More recently I was playing through the special stage of Gokujou Parodius. It's a grueling course than ends in a boss fight. I had the boss down to one or two hits to death and he zaps me with a laser I couldn't have dodged because I didn't know it was coming. 

Had to do the whoooole thing over again.


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Getting Other M as a gift.


THEBABYTHEBABYTHEBABYTHEBABYTHEBABY


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> More recently I was playing through the special stage of Gokujou Parodius. It's a grueling course than ends in a boss fight. I had the boss down to one or two hits to death and he zaps me with a laser I couldn't have dodged because I didn't know it was coming.
> 
> Had to do the whoooole thing over again.



Well that sounds all to familiar.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 10, 2013)

I just solo killed Terramorphous. I died 8 times. When he dropped his legendary mod, it says soldier class...I'm a siren. 

Feels for days.



Imperial Impact said:


> Getting Other M as a gift.



That's how I felt when I BOUGHT it. 
And even worse when I got Skyward Sword for a gift. Thought that counts.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just solo killed Terramorphous. I died 8 times. When he dropped his legendary mod, it says soldier class...I'm a siren.
> 
> Feels for days.



Damn, that's just cruel. It's epic that you were able to single-handedly take down Terramorphous thou.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just solo killed Terramorphous. I died 8 times. When he dropped his legendary mod, it says soldier class...I'm a siren.
> 
> Feels for days.



Lmao, SIX knows a guy who had a spare commando mod from Terramorphous, and that's how I got mine.

Still never beaten the thingie himself though. :c


----------



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

Worst moment in my video gaming life was while trying to earn the achievement, "Like a Boss!" in Battlefield 3.

Try to get a kill in a skid loader surrounded by tanks and aircraft ... I felt like a handicapped dung beetle facing off against the Russian Federation's Air Force.


----------



## Flack (Feb 12, 2013)

Worst moment on ME3 online when ur a krogan vanguard theres a brute left and what kills u

not the bull charge, swarmers those go ram anoyin bugs 'RRAAGGEE'


----------



## Bambi (Feb 13, 2013)

Flack said:


> Worst moment on ME3 online when ur a krogan vanguard theres a brute left and what kills u
> 
> not the bull charge, swarmers those go ram anoyin bugs 'RRAAGGEE'


XD

You play ME3 online? We might have to get together at some point.

Worst moment in all of my life is playing Platinum, all Banshees ... no. missiles.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 15, 2013)

I was playing Borderlands 2 in True Vault Hunter mode in the Hunting the Firehawk level as my Mechromancer. I am fighing the wave battle in the Firehawk's lair (did this easy on normal mode) but get killed this time. I respawned to find two Badasses waiting for me right there. Get killed again. On the third time I managed to defeat them by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## Greycoat (Feb 15, 2013)

*Call of Duty MWF 1.
*all my buddies are playing it online telling me how great it is and how I should get it. But at the price it was at, I waited. Finally I entered an art contest and won. I used some of the prize money to buy the game only to get laughed at for not knowing the maps seeing how at this point the game had been out for a year. Then they all stopped playing because...
*Call of Duty MWF 2.*
had just come out and they're telling me to get with the times and play it. After many months, I trade in several games, grab a copy only to find out BlackOps came out and guess what, at that point I didn't care. I was going to play MWF 2. However the biggest loss I suffered and wanted to chuck my controller was as follows.

1)Get sniped behind a wall. Kill cam does not show how they saw me at that distance 2) I respawn only to have some guy throw a grenade into the wind and explode right before it lands in front of me 3) Respawn only to be sniped by the same guy again 1 second later 4) Respawn in front of an enemy who one shots me 5) Respawn and run to cover only to blow up. Kill cam shows I was standing underneath a small open window that a bomb fell through 6) Remote controlled missile dodges 4 of my teammates and heads straight for me the second I respawn 7) Helicopter was called in and unloads once I respawn for pretty much 8,9,10, and 11. Finally I take it down, shoot a few people, and call in an air drop. 12) The air drop lands right on top of me. Enemy takes my turret to kill me again on the 13 respawn.

I hated the game soon after.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 15, 2013)

Every time I reach gates in Commando I'm going absolutely nuts. "COME HERE YOU GREEN MOTHERF#$@%$!! I'LL FU&^IN' KILL YOU!! F*&K F#$K F########$K!! DIE YOU SON OF A B&*CH!!" Then my mom enters the room.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Playing Street Fighter on the SNES, whittling your opponent's HP to almost nothing, taking no damage yourself... and then he gets more slippery than a greased pig, hitting you every which way and you lose because you can't land the coup de grace. And he has only a ding-a-ling on his HP bar, happens every time.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 18, 2013)

My worst moment? Probably when I bought Fallout New Vegas for $60 and the CD is ruined a week later. That, and wasting $60 on Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike Lobo said:


> That, and wasting $60 on Final Fantasy XIII.



Yup, that sums up my experience with that game as well  I reached disc 3 (360 version) and then I just couldn't take it anymore... I had it lying around for around a year and then I just sold it.
I hated that freaking game...


----------



## buckwildwolf (Mar 11, 2013)

playing world of tanks its a server side based game so theres no poable way to hack it but any way driving in a match with one of the fastest tanks in the game the elc amx trying to jump a brige and FALLING though the map and never hitting any inviable wall or the other side of the brige and surviving the match


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 11, 2013)

Every single time I'm the final kill when I play a round of TDM on Battlefield 3. 

It's not that I go negative (I always go positive no matter what; that's how I maintain a 2.14 K/D) even.

Usually I end up killing 3 people before I die though. 

I always get surrounded for some reason.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 11, 2013)

Forza, when some shit fucked stupid jerkass piece of fucking shit rams me off the track in the first turn.

BF3, accidently running over team mates who get spawned infront of me with my tank at the start of a round, or getting force kicked from a sever by assholes who stand infront of my jet during take off to get said jet from me.


----------



## Magick (Mar 11, 2013)

I have no idea what the worst moment in my gaming history would be, there have been some doozies though. Most recent one that I can recall would be having a 15 round losing streak against a friend playing Ultimate Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Drakon-Samael (Mar 11, 2013)

....losing my ps3 halfway through Dead Space 3. (I'm a rabid Dead Space fan...don't care how it goes).

OH.....and hearing about the PS4.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 12, 2013)

Playing KoF 12.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Playing KoF


FIFY


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2013)

Buying Persona 4 was the biggest mistake I've made so far, in a good way.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 20, 2013)

I went to the Creature Slaughter Dome in BLands 2 today.
It's round two and something hits me from behind destroying my shield, bringing me down to 314/47,000+ health, and sending me flying across the room.

I turn around...VERMIVOROUS THE INVINCIBLE. 
I *quit* on the spot.


----------



## mrow (Mar 21, 2013)

I had little brothers and they were always erasing my saves!  Does that count?
Also worth mentioning, I saw my best friend lose against the first fight w/ Glass Jaw Joe in Mike Tyson's Punch Out.  He was almost 20 at the time.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2013)

Probably the moment I first put Mass Effect 3 in my PS3.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 21, 2013)

Playing Skyrim on the PS3. Skyrim kills it 20% of the time, and once gave me the YLOD. Nope. Had that repaired, and it's running fine ever since.

...I need to vacuum it.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 21, 2013)

Getting Skyrim for the Xbox 360, it's so much better on PC thanks to the mods.


----------



## Percy (Mar 21, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Getting Skyrim for the Xbox 360, it's so much better on PC thanks to the mods.



Yeah, I bought it for the 360 as well... yet that was before I built my computer to play games... so not too much regret there.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 21, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yeah, I bought it for the 360 as well... yet that was before I built my computer to play games... so not too much regret there.



I already had my gaming PC so I basically got it for the 360 just for the dragon statue and art book, that wasn't one of my better decisions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 25, 2013)

Speaking of that game, I fell off of High Hrothgar. O^O


----------



## TheNewBreed (Mar 25, 2013)

I was playing Black Ops Two, found the last enemy alive in a Search and Destroy, followed him around for a few minutes goofing off, then when I finally decided to stab him I missed (multiple times D and he finally turned around and wasted me. I probably unplugged my xbox in under a second xD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 26, 2013)

Spoiler: Star Wars game



Trying to "land" the Star Destroyer in The Force Unleashed.


That game's controls were laggy and faulty as shit as well.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Mar 26, 2013)

Well... any time you plan on j-walking in Battlefield 3, you usually regret it, not to mention rounding a corner only to come face-2-barrel with a tank...


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 2, 2013)

Playing Team Fortress 2 online for several hours then finding out my internet was shut off all day and trying to figure out who exactly I was playing with all that time.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

The first time I played Demon's Souls I was quite tired and just very slow. Needless to say everything killed me by just walking by me. XD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 3, 2013)

This right here
[video=youtube;VeaNyX7Vkbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeaNyX7Vkbk[/video]


----------



## chagen (Apr 3, 2013)

gave up playing god of war 3 after getting lost.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 3, 2013)

Nothing sucks quite like realizing you missed something in a game that you'll never be able to go back and get. Forgot to steal the epic equipment from that boss? Sorry buddy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 4, 2013)

When Disney became an ass and also displayed it's power once again by shutting down LucasArts.
Well there goes one less Star Wars game I have to worry about. (1313)
BTW, you f@#king ruined my day, Disney.


----------

